# in need of custom dye sublimation paper printing



## diossy (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello, I am just starting to get into dye sublimation. I've been doing some research and searching for leads on getting custom dye sub printing done. But all I have found so far are companies that sell the paper and/or produce custom screen-printed heat transfers. 

I have a heat press but currently do not have a printer. I am looking for someone that can take my artwork and digitally print (i.e. inkjet) on dye sub paper so I can heat press it into 100% poly shirts and vehicle vanity plates, etc. Quantities would vary from small tests runs to medium size runs.

Any leads would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!
-Steve
www.DiossyArt.com 
www.ofishulz.com
www.Avernos.com


----------



## paintersspouse (Jul 26, 2012)

SKdave here on the site does great work at an amazing price.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Your PM box is full Please e mail me [email protected]


----------



## diossy (Feb 21, 2007)

skdave said:


> Your PM box is full Please e mail me [email protected]


Thank you Dave. Just cleared out my inbox and also sent you an email.


----------



## graphicdetails (Nov 17, 2012)

Another great resource is MyTransferSource.com. I've used him a few times with great success and quick turnaround. All his pricing is on his site as well. I found him after I tossed my Epson 3000 in the garbage a few years ago and looked for an outsource. lol


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

Box is full trying to send pm.


----------



## diossy (Feb 21, 2007)

wrkmn5 said:


> Box is full trying to send pm.


Sorry about that. Just cleared it out again. Thank you.


----------



## diossy (Feb 21, 2007)

graphicdetails said:


> Another great resource is MyTransferSource.com. I've used him a few times with great success and quick turnaround. All his pricing is on his site as well. I found him after I tossed my Epson 3000 in the garbage a few years ago and looked for an outsource. lol


Thank you Randy!


----------



## diossy (Feb 21, 2007)

skdave said:


> Your PM box is full Please e mail me [email protected]


Just a quick update and big Thank you to SKDave and the crew at S&K Manufacturing, Inc.... Awesome people, fantastic price, and fast shipping!! THANK YOU!! 

Here is the end result of the first project:


----------

